# Cratsmen Model Number Doesn't Exist? Model #71-52420-4



## Kory Jans (Mar 1, 2020)

I'm looking for parts for a snowblower that was given to me and have been having nothing but trouble trying to find anything related to the model number or serial number. It is a Craftsmen II 10/29 with the model number 71-52420-4 and looks like the attached picture. Any site I try does not recognize this model number and I can't find a comparable model for reference (in case of the same model, different year issues or anything). I don't know much about snow blowers but I am just trying to do some maintenance and replace a few if anyone could help me that would be GREAT, I really have nowhere else to turn! Thank you in advance for not thrashing me in the replies due to lack of knowledge! 

https://images.app.goo.gl/RuhdjKno8DqxkKRL7

The picture isn't mine but it is the same model as far as I can see.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

welcome to the site please help us by stating where you live, canada,usa, Europe, 

is the id tag missing or just has worn off numbers ,sears may be able to help from the vin number if you have that


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Kory

You might try Sears Customer Service to see if they can be of any help. Online chat at SearsPartsDirect or call 1-888-873-3829

These two model numbers seem to come up to Craftsman II 1029's 536.886331 & 536886480

Find the Manual for Your Craftsman Snowblower Here
https://www.manualslib.com/manual/150330/Craftsman-536-886331.html?page=7#manual
https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model/3l1cnqlc4i-000247/craftsman-536886480-gas-snowblower-parts
https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model/s41zjuubz4-000247/craftsman-536886331-gas-snowblower-parts


.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

That "71-" number is a catalog number, the "536" number is the model number. Most times the tag with the numbers needed falls off of the machine.
Now that Sears is going out of business, parts are going to be a lot harder to get in the very near future for all of their products, and that is a shame.
Most Sears outdoor products, like Craftsman power equipment were produced by AYP, which was a Sears Holding Company that Sears Corp was the parent company of. Sears also controlled or somewhat owned/parent company of Husqvarna outdoor power equipment products, which were an Electrolux-Kelvinator company. It was very complicated how the big companies were changing names and ownership's, more of a legal thing to make it hard to bring a big lawsuit against them for anything.


----------



## gregg (Nov 23, 2012)

http://pdfstream.manualsonline.com/d/d2c1c380-2635-4280-b340-463279ced3a1.pdf


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Try swapping 71- for C950-
Came up with a couple of similar appearing machine.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Kory. Here is a link to Sears parts bay in Canada for your machine.


https://drive.google.com/file/d/1DxpGT_yYWP__CGPYgSQ1JQGGXytqjdPz/view


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Grunt said:


> Welcome to SBF Kory. Here is a link to Sears parts bay in Canada for your machine.
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1DxpGT_yYWP__CGPYgSQ1JQGGXytqjdPz/view


Good searching skills right there.
I looked for over 30 minutes using Bing and Google and only got close.. I couldn't find one where the last digit was the same.


Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## francesco.fortugno (25 d ago)

hello all, I have a similar issue. My dad's Craftsman 10/29 gas snowblower's chute broke (on of the rings), and I'm looking for the correct model number, in order to order the right piece. The model # on the plate shows 71-52520-5 . This model doesn't show up anywhere in any searches. any suggestions would be most appreciated. thanks


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

francesco.fortugno said:


> hello all, I have a similar issue. My dad's Craftsman 10/29 gas snowblower's chute broke (on of the rings), and I'm looking for the correct model number, in order to order the right piece. The model # on the plate shows 71-52520-5 . This model doesn't show up anywhere in any searches. any suggestions would be most appreciated. thanks


Welcome to SBF. This is the closest I could find to your model number C950-52421-1.pdf - Google Drive 

From here- Sears Parts Diagrams - PartsBay.ca


----------



## francesco.fortugno (25 d ago)

Thanks @Grunt appreciate it. I'll take look at the parts in the manual. cheers!


Grunt said:


> Welcome to SBF. This is the closest I could find to your model number C950-52421-1.pdf - Google Drive
> 
> From here- Sears Parts Diagrams - PartsBay.ca


----------

